# A friends rally car.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

It started out as an '83 street car 
He runs the car with decent results despite it being a bit heavier, and less powerfull than the lancers, and the Subies that dominate the class rally scene in the states.
He built the car himself, and is running about 240 HP. 
Totally old school, it still retains the stock road going diff. locks for rear, and center. The intercooler is actually 2 units from the street car, and siameesed together for a larger surface area.

























After I'm eligible for that class...I'll build/run the same myself.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: A friends rally car. (Sepp)*

Wow! That must've been quite a project.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

that frontsetup REALLY looks awful


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_that frontsetup REALLY looks awful









Front setup?
Are you referring to the head lamps/grille?
The Euro hellas are too expensive to run in a working rally car, and the older quad setup is too rare to replace if/when the car gets bent.
If it was a replica, or a show car, I'd go with the quads..but this thing sees major race time.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: A friends rally car. (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote »_that frontsetup REALLY looks awful 


Dude!.
not necessary.
I can appreciate the amount of work I'm seeing in these pics.
Looks good to me.


----------

